# neu pos



## mikes_94gxe (Feb 9, 2008)

i have a 94 maxima gxe( vg30e ) an swaped it to a 5spd an cant figure how to hook to neu safety switch or bypass it


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

mikes_94gxe said:


> i have a 94 maxima gxe( vg30e ) an swaped it to a 5spd an cant figure how to hook to neu safety switch or bypass it


look over at maxima.org in the 3rd gen section. there is instructions on how to do it


----------

